# برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 كامل برابط مباشر أسرع وحمل البرنامج



## abobikir (7 أغسطس 2008)

لقد كثرة طلبات الزملاء لبرامج Autodesk Land Desktop وهوموجود ومعه برامج مساحية مهمة وأدوات أوتوكاد ولكن يبدو ان بعض الزملاء لم يجدوا الرابط ولذلك سوف يتم فصل كل برنامج برابط مباشر تحت عنوان يحمل اسم البرنامج و الرابط الذي يحمل جميع البرامج التي سوف يتم فصل كل برنامج منه لحاله هو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965.html




نسية لحوجة الكثير من الزملاء لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop الهام لمهندسي المساحة ومهندسين هندسة المدنية لقد تم رفع برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وكامل ملحقاته
وهذا البرنامج كاملا لايوجد في أي منتدي هندسي أو في موقع من مواقع رفع الملفات .


Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD1 -1

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2

Autodesk Survey 2006 - 3 

Autodesk Civil Design 2006 -4

أولا هذ روابط Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD1 -

رابط الملف رقم 1 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/

رابط الملف رقم 2 

http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/


رابط الملف رقم 3

http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/

رابط الملف رقم 4

http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/

رابط الملف رقم 5

http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/

وبذلك الملف يكون القرص من برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 قد إكتمل

وهذه هي طريقة تجميع الملفات

حمل البرنامج الرائع ( FFSJ 3.1 Lite ) الذي تستطيع بواسطة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي ملفات صغيرة بطريقتين اما بواسطة حجم الملف أو تقسيم الملف الي عدد معين من الملفات وهو نسخة مصغرة وخفيفة من البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب وأيضا تستطيع ضم الملفات التي قسمتها سابقا بواسطة هذا البرنامج وإعادتها الي ملف واحد 
الرجاء من الأخوة تجميع هذه الملفات وعددها 5 بواسطة بهذا البرنامج باختيار الخيار ( join ) وذلك بعد نسخ الملفات 5 في folder واحد اليكم البرنامج الرائع هدية خاصة لأعضاء هذا المنتدي

الرجاء الدعاء الصالح

حمل البرنامج من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16471761d8b80888/
ثانيا : - القرص الثاني

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2

حمل الملف رقم 1 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/

حمل الملف رقم 2 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/

حمل الملف رقم 3 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/

حمل الملف رقم 4 من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/

وطريقة تجميع الملفات قد ذكرتها لكم بعد رفع القرص الأول للبرنامج

حمل برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 من هذا الرايط

http://rapidshare.com/files/13238813..._2006.rar.html

حمل برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 
من هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/13240249..._2006.rar.html

طريق تفعيل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006

أولا تنصيب برنامج برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ثم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز ثم مباشرة تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 ثم تنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006 وبعد إكتمال تنصيب البرامج الثلاثة .
نفتح برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ونختار الخيار Activate the product ثم next ثم نختار Enter an active code يوجد في هذه الشاشة رقم سيرنمر أمام العبارة Request code ويتم نسخه بعد تظليل الرقم بواسطة الضغط علي مفتاحي Ctrl + C وهي اختصار للأمر copy 
ثانيا نفتح Keygen نقوم بلصق ال Request code الذي تم نسخه من برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 في Keygen أمام عبارة Request code بالضغظ علي مفتاحي Ctrl + V ثم نضغط علي كلمة Generate فيظهر رقم أمام Answer code ثم نقوم بنسخ هذا الرقم ونعود الي برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 ثم نلصق Answer code في خانة Enter activation code بواسطة الضغط علي مفتاحي Ctrl + V ثم ok بذلك يكون البرنامج قد تم تفعيله
ملحوظة :-
للتنقل بين قوائم (Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 - Autodesk Survey 2006 - Autodesk Civil Design 2006 ) 

أدخل في قائمة Projects ثم نختار منها Workspaces فيظهر لنا Toolbar نقوم بسحبه الي أعلي اضافة لل Toolbar الموجود ومن هذا ال Toolbar تستطيع التنقل للتنقل بين قوائم (Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 - Autodesk Survey 2006 - Autodesk Civil Design 2006

حمل صور طريقة التفعيل من هنا

http://www.zshare.net/download/165521998070b3bf/

أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## المساح10 (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الاخ ابوبكر 
نامل رفع اصدار2009


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم لقد انتهيت من تحميل كل الملفات وايضا تحميل برنامجFFSJ 3.1 Lite 
هل فى الامكان توضيح طريقة تجميع الملفات بصورة اكثر .


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم قمت بماهو مطلوب وعند البدء فى SETUP البرنامج تظهر الرسالة الاتية
Installation ended premature because of an error ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## garary (8 أغسطس 2008)

اليس هناك رد


----------



## abobikir (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ garary*

لم تشرح لي المشكلة التي واجهتك بالتفاصيل مع إن البرنامج كامل 100% ولقد استطاع العديد من الزملاء من تحميل البرنامج وتفعيله كمثال الأخ خابور والأخ surveyor 
أرجو إتباع الخطوات التالية 
أولا :- تجميع الملفات من رقم 1 الي رقم 5 في folder واحد ثم تجميع الملفات الخمسة ببرنامج ( FFSJ 3.1 Lite ) الذي تستطيع بواسطة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي ملفات صغيرة بطريقتين اما بواسطة حجم الملف أو تقسيم الملف الي عدد معين من الملفات وهو نسخة مصغرة وخفيفة من البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب وأيضا تستطيع ضم الملفات التي قسمتها سابقا بواسطة هذا البرنامج وإعادتها الي ملف واحد 
الرجاء من الأخوة تجميع هذه الملفات وعددها 5 بواسطة بهذا البرنامج باختيار الخيار ( join ) وذلك بعد نسخ الملفات 5 في folder واحد والبرنامج سهل الإستخدام يحيث تحدد له مسار الملفات واالمسار الذي يتم فيه تجميع الملفات وبعد تجميع الملفات الخمسة يكون عند ال سي دي رقم واحد من البرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd1 أنسخ الناتج في cd1

ثانيا :- تجميع الملفات الأربعة الباقية من 1 - 4 في فfolder واحد ويتم تجميعهم بنفس الطريقة السابقة وبنفس البرنامج FFSJ 3.1 Lite بذلك يكون عندك القرص رقم 2 من البرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 cd2 ,وأنسخ الناتج في cd2 

خطوات تنصيب البرنامج 
أدخل cd1 ( Autodesk Land Desktop 2006)cd1 في الجهاز عندما يطلب الكمبيوتر أداخل cd2 قم بإخراج cd1 وأدخل cd2 
عند إكتمال تنصيب البرنامج قم بإعادة تشغيل الجهاز
ثالثا : -
لا تفعل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 إلا بعد تنصيب باقي ملحقات البرنامج وهي
رابعا :-
قم بتنصيب برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 
خامسا : -
قم بتنصيب برنامج Autodesk Civil Design 2006
سادسا ؛ -
قم بتفعيل برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 وبعد إكتمال تنصيب البرامج الثلاثة
المروفض بهذه الطريق أن يعمل معك
آسف لتأخري في الرد وذلك لظروف عملي 
ملحوظة :- أرجو إستخدام نفس الرقم لكل البرامج الثلاثة عند بداية التنصيب ويمكن إدخال أي رقم مثل 12345678-400
أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى abobikir وساحاول تطبيق ماذكرت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن بشىء من التفصيل شرح طريقة عمل برنامجFFSJ 3.1 Lite 
ارجوا ان لااكون قد اثقلت عليك .


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (11 أغسطس 2008)

مع شكري وتقديري للمجهود الكبير الذي بذلتة يا اخي العزير يعجز الكلام عن الوصف


----------



## فراس الغلامي (12 أغسطس 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل في نشر هذا البرنامج وان شاء الله الى مزيد من البرامج الجيده للمهندسين ذوي الاختصاص
-----------------------------
عراقي انا


----------



## فراس الغلامي (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو بكر عندما ادخل السي دي الاول يشتغل التنصيب بعدها يطلب السي دي الثاني وعندما ادخل السي دي الثاني لايعمل ويطلب نفس الطلب بادخال السي دي الثاني فهل لديك حل للمشكله وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## abobikir (23 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخوه الزملاء*

الأخوة الزملاء أشكركم علي الردود وأنني آسف لـتأخري من الرد علي الزملاء وطلباتهم والسبب أنني حاليا في مأمورية عمل في القصيم وتنتهي يوم الجمعة القادم وإن شاء الله سيتم التواصل مع الزملاء من السبت القادم وسيتم تلبية طليات الأخوة من البرامج
أخوكم أبوبكر


----------



## garary (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى ابوبكر هل تتفضل فى انزال بقية ملفات لاند 2009


----------



## الزوبير (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو المساعدة الروابط الاخيرة لاتعمل Autodesk Civil Design and Autodesk Survey 2006


----------



## خالد قريسو (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*إلي أخي الفاضل/م.أوبكر*

أشكرك على مجهوداتك ، وجزاك الله عني وعن زملائي بالموقع كل خير
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .
وأرجو المساعدة فإن الرابطين الاخيرين لايعملا .:70::18:


----------



## تامر مجدى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع 
توجد مشكلة بسيطة أن الرابطين الاخيرين لايعملان
أرجو منك تحميلهم مرة أخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الزوز غزو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة 
ارجوا توضيح 
انا لدية السي دي الخاص بالاوتوكاد 2007و2009 كيفية سحب برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop 
من السي دي لانني انا استعمل الاوتوكاد ومنصب لدية بس لا يظهر لي برنامجAutodesk Land Desktop 
مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع
ابو الزوز


----------



## صلاح عجم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء لله


----------



## بهاء زكي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

روابط برنامج ال civil design و survey لا يعملان 

الرجاء افادتنا


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على هدا الطرح الا كثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير على هدا المجهود وانشاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك وزكاة عملك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هل يمكن رفع البرنامج علي موقع رفع آخر 
لأن هذا الموقع متعب جدا 
وأحيانا يصل التحميل لمراحل متقدمة ويفصل 
مشكله كبيرة 
أرجو رفعه علي أي موقع آخر 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abobikir (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ أكرم*

ان شاءالله سيتم قريبا تحديث الروابط


----------



## alhmadi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

روابط برنامج ال civil design و survey لا يعملان 
ممكن ترفع البرامج على موقع آخر
أنا محتاج لهذه البرامج لاننى نزلت اللاند ومنتظر هذه البرامج


----------



## abobikir (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذا رابط آخر لبرنامج Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67752960...sign_2006.html


جاري تحديث رابط برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 ذلك تلبية لطلب الأخوة


----------



## alhmadi (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مازلنا فى انتظار برنامج Autodesk Survey 2006


----------



## abobikir (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*Autodesk Survey 2006*

هذا الرابط الجديد لبرنامج Autodesk Survey 2006 تلبية لطلب الأخوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/67905462/fdbe7af0/Survey.html


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي المجهود الكبير ده بجد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## moamenasd (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرابط مش شغال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مقيم بالسعودية والرابط اللى موجود بيتحمل ولما يجىء يعمل دون لود يرجع للصفحة الاولى ده اللى على الموقع بتاع zSHARE فبعد اذنك ممكن تنزل البرنامج اللى هو Autodesk Land Desktop 2006على موقع تانى زى الراب اتشير .
وشكرا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moamenasd (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحت ممكن تغير الرابط ويكون على ال rapidshare*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مقيم بالسعودية والرابط اللى موجود بيتحمل ولما يجىء يعمل دون لود يرجع للصفحة الاولى ده اللى على الموقع بتاع zSHARE فبعد اذنك ممكن تنزل البرنامج اللى هو Autodesk Land Desktop 2006على موقع تانى زى ال rapidshare .
وشكرا جدا
 وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى العزيز هذا ليس فى السعودية فقط ولكن فى مصر ايضا وفى العالم كلة على ما اعتقد حيث ان السبب فى الموقع نفسة وليس فى الروابط
لذلك نتمنى ان يكون البرنامج على موقع اخر


----------



## garary (31 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا فى كل الدول حتى الان


----------



## الهندسي 80 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي أبوبكر / شكرا لجهودك ،ولكن للاسف الرابط الذي به برنامج Autodesk Civil Design لايعمل أرجو المساعدة


----------



## abobikir (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ الهندسي 80*

فعلا وجدت الرابط لا يعمل جرب هذا الرابط لبرنامج Autodesk Civil Design

http://www.4shared.com/file/67752960/74555e36/Autodesk_Civil_Design_2006.html


----------



## sherifnet (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الهندسي 80 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي أبوبكر/ أشكرك على الرد ،و الحمد لله على السلامة لرجوعك للمنتدى .
أسف جدا على تعبك ولكن أريد مساعدتك حيث أني حملت كل ملفات اللاند2006 ماعدا الملف 2،4 من السي دي الثاني ، والموقع المحمل عليه الملفين لايعمل حاليا وأنا محتاج للبرنامج ضروري ،فارجو منك تحميله على موقع
وبارك الله فيك4shqred


----------



## لقمان سعيد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يكتب errar كيف احمل?


----------



## لقمان سعيد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوراخ ابوبكر جزاك الله الخير


----------



## لقمان سعيد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير لجميع


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (10 فبراير 2009)

نحتاج موقع اخر لان الروابط بها مشكلة لبرنامج اللاند


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مش فاهم كل ما احاول انزل الملفات يبدأعداد الثوانى فى الشغل وبعد ما ينتهى يفتح download nowوبعد ما اضغط عليها يظهر عداد الثوانى تانى انا مش فاهم انزل ازاى


----------



## محمد رواقه (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا --البرنامج مميز ورائع--------------------:77:


----------



## احمد الملحوسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يا ريت يتم رفع الملفات على اي موقع غير الرابيد شير لانو عقدني وشكرا عالمجهود الطيب


----------



## sniper1975 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحة الله يعطيك العافية ....مجهود رائع......بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefh_211 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور جدا على المشاركة القيمة، حاولت تحميل المواد لكن الرابط لا يعمل، هل يمكن رفعها مرة اخرى او على رابط اخر؟؟؟ و مشكور مقدما...


----------



## vaio600 (25 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل شكرا على المجهود الرائع لكن الروابط لا تعمل ارجو وضعها في روابط اخرى 
لاننا في حاجة ضرورية للبرنامج وشكرا ....


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the legand (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط مش ام تحمل ليه خالص
وشكرا علي مجهودكم الكبير
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rasool2008 (28 يونيو 2010)

نرجو منك الدروس من 9 الى 14 شرح فيديو لبرنامج اللاند


----------



## alimulty (5 يوليو 2010)

كيف استطيع تحميل برنامج اللاند رجاءا


----------



## moamenasd (2 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يزيدك خير العلم وعمل


----------



## moamenasd (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eng-ahmad_deek (31 مارس 2012)

مرحبا انا عندي مشكلة
انا نصبت البرنامج وكل ما اشغل بعطني خطا زي الى في صوره


----------



## وضاح الحكيمي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

انتم قذرين ياعرب


----------

